# Canon 18-55 kit lens question



## Shibaprasad (Apr 3, 2013)

I am new in Photography. I just purchased Canon 600D with 18-55mm kit lens. I have some problem with my kit lens
1. In daylight macro shots aren't sharp.[settings - aperture 5.6 priority mode]
2. On 45-55mm kit lens performing very bad with indoor photos and videos where light source  is cfl tube [settings - auto without flash max ISO 3200, handheld]. In live view mode auto focus  doesn't work properly.
3. In auto mode shots aren't always sharp

Is it normal with kit lens? How can i get sharp pictures with my kit lens? what are the proper settings for indoor photo? I need your suggestion. I attached some random macro and wide shots for viewing.
600D.zip


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 3, 2013)

yaar 34mb ka zip file....show the pics here itself....

after reading ur issues it seems no issue with lens...just a over expectation of urs and wrong settings 

please post the pics here and tell the issue...I will definitly help


----------



## Shibaprasad (Apr 3, 2013)

macro shots are not sharp, picture of my nephew came blurred


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 3, 2013)

ok lets answer...

1. in the 1st flower shot it seems sharp enough at yellow part ....try at f11 aperture mode in daytime.see if it satisfy u 

2. the child photo taken inside i got blurred due to very low shutter speed...thats because of low light...to tackle it you need big aperture lens like 50mm 1.8 or a external flash 

3. auto mode we cant say what setting it will pick...cant say y its not sharp

4. in 40-55 the aperture size reduce to f5.6 from f4 ...soo it becomes poorer low light performer...again a bigger aperture lens or flash can help

5. in live view you can move the box to any point to focus...see that red box is in right position ...and live view needs 1 sec more to take the shot...have patience

A suggestion...learn learn  no other way


----------



## Shibaprasad (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks sujoy


----------



## raja manuel (Apr 4, 2013)

Shibaprasad said:


> 3. In auto mode shots aren't always sharp


One of the most common reasons for this in Auto mode is that the camera chooses a focal point that isn't what you consider the subject, so the subject is blurred while something else is sharp. To understand how the Canon autofocus works and to get the best out of it watch this tutorial series by Canon trainer Rudy Winston
Part 1 of 3: A Look at The Canon Autofocus System - YouTube 
This is link to part 1 but you can find the links to the other 2 parts in the video suggestions on the right. The whole thing is about 90 minutes long, only covers auto focus, and is a superb, in-depth resource for both beginner and experienced Canon users.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 12, 2013)

For the dragon fly it looks like the camera shot the pic before the focus was in lock. For the "clip" I see nothing wrong with the pic at all. For the flower, I am guessing its a combination of the subject being too close and you mistaking the short depth-of-field as being image-out-of-focus.


----------



## Upadhyay (Apr 19, 2013)

Stop using Auto mode right away.

Use manual, shutter priority or aperture priority only. As a thumb rule for 1.6 crop camera body(like yours) your shutter speed should be 1/X where X > or = focal length*1.6
This is when both you and the subject is more or less stationary. 

Try not to go beyond 400 or 800 ISO max It’s difficult to get usable shots beyond 800.

Use a tripod if possible, specially with macro shots.

cheers,
Praveen


----------

